# Sterile Tree Frog Setup



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

So many people get this really nasty shudder down their spine when they think of sterile setups... IE: Non living. And in most cases I would too, but not if you do it right methinks.

And I think I've done a pretty good job on this setup for my 5 tree frogs.

Custom built 75 gallon setup. Whole front door opens. The back ground can be removed and cleaned.










Fisheye lens view.










Closeups


























Right after a good cleaning and before I replaced the waterfall with a real one.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice set-up, what's the flower in the front right corner?


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

now that is a nice tree frog setup.... i have reed frogs that would LOVE a setup like that..

did you have someone make that for you or did you make that yourself ?

what type of tree frogs do you have in there?


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

Salix, It's just the Spider Orchid from Exo Terra -- View here. In the lower left is the Anthurium, also from Exo Terra... Same link as above.

gretchenellie, built it from scratch myself! All 1/8" glass, 3" oak frame, and the screen in the top can slide out to be cleaned.

Here are a couple of shots right after I finished the background. And before the new waterfall was made.


















As for what I keep in there. I've got two White's, two American Green, and one Red Eyed. Because it's so large and there are so many places to hide, for both frogs and crickets alike, everyone seems to be eating quite well. I dump in normally a dozen small and a dozen large crickets every three days or so.


----------



## stoph (May 10, 2008)

A nice vivarium indeed

Why 3 different species of 3 different geografic areas?
White's like it a bit warmer/dryer compared to the red eye and Hyla cinerea.
The Red eye is going to like a bit of territory for himselve.

Oh yeah forget sterile - there's no way you can keep a viv sterile certainly when there is a lot of water involved.


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

What I mean by sterile is that it's not a living Vivarium. All the plants are fake, and the water is circulated through a filter and two other pumps for the waterfall.

Most of the other setups I've seen with fake plants and stuff are really ugly looking.


And as for the issues of warmth and humidity. The bottom 20% of the tank is at 90% humidity, top is closer to 40% humidity. I also have a fogger I can turn on if I want to boost humidity. And daytime temperature at the bottom is close to 22ºC and at the top it's almost 35ºC. So everyone can choose a spot they like best. White's hang out mostly in the middle area of the tank. Red Eyed sleeps closer to the bottom, and the american greens are typically really close to the top.

It is 3.5 feet tall!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks great, i bet they love it in there!


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

froggysan said:


> Salix, It's just the Spider Orchid from Exo Terra --


Dang, I was hoping it was a live plant


----------

